# Ordination in Different Denominations



## zsmcd (Nov 30, 2017)

What does ordination look like in your denomination, as far as requirements and steps taken to get to that point goes? I am mostly interested in hearing the difference between the OPC and PCA (I am most familiar with the PCA), but am also interested to hear the differences in other reformed denominations as well.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 30, 2017)

In the Canadian Reformed Churches and Free Reformed Churches of Australia this is the normal process:

1. Obtain a Master of Divinity degree from the Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary (that's the ordinary way our pastors receive their theological training).
2. Undergo a candidacy examination at classis to be declared eligible for call.
3. Hopefully receive a call from a local church. 
4. Accept the call.
5. Undergo an ordination examination at a classis.
6. Ordination in the local church.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2017)

zsmcd said:


> What does ordination look like in your denomination, as far as requirements and steps taken to get to that point goes?



TEs?
REs?
Deacons?
All of the above?


----------



## zsmcd (Nov 30, 2017)

TEs


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 1, 2017)

zsmcd said:


> What does ordination look like in your denomination, as far as requirements and steps taken to get to that point goes? I am mostly interested in hearing the difference between the OPC and PCA (I am most familiar with the PCA), but am also interested to hear the differences in other reformed denominations as well.


In our denomination, the pastor normally attends a seminary and receives his masters of Divinity degree, than has a period where he teaches and leads in a local assembly as licensed to do such by His association board, and then is recognized by the both his local church and the supervising board over them in his region as ordained to pastor and preach.


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 1, 2017)

Coming from non confessional, pop-evangelicalism, where any Moe, Larry, or Curly can "ordain" himself "minister", I've come to appreciate and love the serious vetting process in the Reformed denominations, particularly in presbyterianism. I dare say that most pop-evangelical pastors would not pass round one of the trials in my presbytery. I say this with gratitude and not with pride.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## zsmcd (Dec 1, 2017)

Guido's Brother said:


> 1. Obtain a Master of Divinity degree from the Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary (that's the ordinary way our pastors receive their theological training).
> 2. Undergo a candidacy examination at classis to be declared eligible for call.
> 3. Hopefully receive a call from a local church.
> 4. Accept the call.
> ...




Is there any sort of time required to be "under care" and/or in an internship position (as in the PCA) before the candidate can pursue a call?


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 1, 2017)

Gforce9 said:


> Coming from non confessional, pop-evangelicalism, where any Moe, Larry, or Curly can "ordain" himself "minister", I've come to appreciate and love the serious vetting process in the Reformed denominations, particularly in presbyterianism. I dare say that most pop-evangelical pastors would not pass round one of the trials in my presbytery. I say this with gratitude and not with pride.....


It all depends upon the church and pastor, as mine has the senior pastor with 2 earned doctorates, and assistant one with masters of Divinity degree.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 1, 2017)

Internships are becoming common as folks come out of school without a good understanding of how a church should function. All young adults, whether heading for ordination or not, should be active participants in a local congregation throughout their schooling. There's no substitute.


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 1, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> It all depends upon the church and pastor, as mine has the senior pastor with 2 earned doctorates, and assistant one with masters of Divinity degree.



David,
It sounds like you have a we'll educated minister and that can be a blessing. Your situation is not the norm.....I wish it were...


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 1, 2017)

zsmcd said:


> Is there any sort of time required to be "under care" and/or in an internship position (as in the PCA) before the candidate can pursue a call?



The M.Div. program at CRTS includes a Pastoral Training Program which includes a full summer internship, plus some other components.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 2, 2017)

Gforce9 said:


> David,
> It sounds like you have a we'll educated minister and that can be a blessing. Your situation is not the norm.....I wish it were...


Yes, both of our pastors are indeed a blessing to our church, and my senior pastor Professor while attending his first school was Dr Gary Habermas, and my pastor is on first name basis with many known and recognized scholars and theologians.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 4, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> In our denomination, the pastor normally attends a seminary and receives his masters of Divinity degree, than has a period where he teaches and leads in a local assembly as licensed to do such by His association board, and then is recognized by the both his local church and the supervising board over them in his region as ordained to pastor and preach.



So, typically Baptist preachers to be, do not affirm / do not need to affirm any external call before going into seminary?


----------



## kodos (Dec 5, 2017)

In the RPCNA, we typically have this process for a man who feels called:

1. Session recommends a man to come under care (after he expresses his desire to his session and the session believes he is a man who is qualified to become an elder and shows signs of gifting).
2. His session introduces him to the Presbytery. Presbytery hears him speak of his testimony and desire to become a Teaching Elder. Presbytery asks him questions about the sense of his call and his character, then votes on whether to take him under care.
3. Man enrolls in Seminary (if he isn't already). Usually, it is our denominational seminary (RPTS).
4. Ordinarily, every year of progress (assuming fulltime study) the man is tested by the Presbytery. 

*Year 1*: License to Preach
*Year 2*: Eligibility to Receive a Call
*Year 3 (Final Exams)*: Ordination.

At each level a sermon is expected by the man under care, as is administered a test on Systematic Theology and Personal Godliness/Pastoral Gifts. Various other tests at various levels are English Bible, Church History, Exegesis Paper, Church History Paper. English Bible and Church History exams also have a written component as well as an oral component. At every exam, Presbyters have the opportunity to examine and ask pertinent questions that the official examiner may not have.

On the whole, I find it a pretty sound process -- assuming that Presbyters do their duty in asking the tough questions that must be asked. We get three or four opportunities to weed out men who should not be there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 5, 2017)

John Yap said:


> So, typically Baptist preachers to be, do not affirm / do not need to affirm any external call before going into seminary?


Normally, what happens is that the person going to Seminary feels that they have been called by God to pursue this, and his pastor or someone else in authority over him to write a recommendation supporting him going forward. His local church and the authority board over him would be confirming his calling into ministry.


----------

